# Game #5: Memphis Grizzlies (2-3) @ Phoenix Suns (1-3) - 11/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 110-112 vs. San Antonio Spurs *












* Memphis Grizzlies (2-3) 

Starters: 






































PG Mike Conley | SG OJ Mayo | SF Rudy Gay | PF Darrell Arthur | C Marc Gasol* 


















*Phoenix Suns (1-3) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich hits 3 at the buzzer. 35-20, Grizz at the end of 1. 


Jesus. Watched it earlier 1st when it was close, left it to watch end of Miami-NO.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dragic is killing them in the fourth. I'm amazed that our second unit has been playing better than our first unit all season so far. Amazed and sad >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Audio wise the stream is off. Started watching again.

86-85, Suns 3:46 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo and Jrich back to back 3's. 94-92, Suns 1:25 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

94-94. Gay drilled a jumper. 27 secs left. 16 on shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-94, Conley scores 18.7 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Awful. What was Frye thinking shooting that?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich banked in a 3 with 1.1.

Gay bounced it off Hill's back to run it out but Nash fouled him with .4.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! Grant Hill and J-Rich with one of the plays of the year!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OH ****. Hill throws it up to Jrich and in reverse fashion, it rolls in.

OT 99-99.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo had to shoot 3 secs left on shot clock, rebound Suns, Nash drive, scoops and scores. 110-110 2:05 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, Frye sucks. Can't believe they brought this one-dimensional pansy back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo forces jump ball. Wins tip on Conley.

TO Suns. 108-107, Grizz 35 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich drills jumper. Suns take the lead. 109-108, Suns. 25.6 secs left.


Jrich 33 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Conley gets fouled 6.6 left. Missed the 1st! Made second. 109-109. Suns ball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash misses the 3, Hill and Frye miss easy tips. Double OT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich opens up double OT with 3 off pass from Nash. 6 3's. 36 pts now.


Grizz miss, Nash drives and scores. Suns up 5 now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is determined. Drive, fade away score. 116-110, Suns 2:22 OT.


Hasn't hurt that the Grizz missing FTs. Gay tried to miss in regulation and made it, which opened up the door for the lob.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mayo's 3 attempt stuck on side of the rim. Warrick wins the tip, Nash gets fouled. Makes em both.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Nash is just a beast.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 123, Grizzles 118*

Jrich 38 pts, 8 rebs, 4 stls.

Nash 25 pts, 9 assists


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That game was insane. Glad Suns pulled it out ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> Awful. What was Frye thinking shooting that?


We win! In double OT!


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I was at this game.. My sister was ready to leave at the last second and I told her to hang on and I'm glad I did.. A lot of fans left because they thought the game was over and it was hilarious when they all filed back in..

I was happy to see Turk finally get it going and J-Rich was awesome last night..

Onto Atlanta..


----------

